# Weekly Competition 2017-44



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F R U2 R U' R2 U' F' U'
*2. *R F R' F2 U R2 F' R U2
*3. *F U2 F' R F2 U'
*4. *R2 F R U2 F' R U' F' R'
*5. *F U' R U R2 U R F2 R' U'

*3x3x3
1. *U2 L' D2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 R U2 R' B L' D' U R' F' R B' F2 D
*2. *F' U2 F L2 F U2 R2 D2 F' R D B' L' B2 L R2 B2 F
*3. *R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L F2 U' R2 B' D' U2 L' B U
*4. *F2 L B2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 R2 U F' U2 L B' R U' B F' U2
*5. *R' D' B' U2 R' F' D' L U2 L B U2 D2 R2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B' R2

*4x4x4
1. *R2 Uw2 Rw' R' Fw2 F2 Uw Rw U' Fw' U2 B2 Fw2 F2 L R Uw L' U2 L' R' Uw R2 U2 Rw2 D2 U2 L2 Fw' F R2 Fw U' B' Rw R Fw' F Rw B'
*2. *Rw2 R2 D R Uw R D2 Uw2 Fw' R D' B R' Fw2 Rw R2 D' U R2 U R B2 F R F' R F' Rw R2 Fw2 F' R' F L D Uw B2 D' Uw R'
*3. *R' D2 Uw2 U2 L F' Uw' U' B2 D Rw2 D2 F' U' Rw2 B2 F2 L2 D L2 Fw' Rw Fw2 D Uw U' F' L2 D L2 U2 L2 Rw B' R' F2 D B2 Fw' F'
*4. *U R' B Uw2 B Fw2 U L' U' F' D' L D' B2 R' Fw Uw2 U' L2 Rw2 R' D' Fw' R Fw' L2 R F' D F L2 Uw2 L D U L' R2 D' L F2
*5. *B2 Fw U2 Fw2 L2 Rw' R' D Uw U2 B2 U2 R' B2 Fw' F U B F2 Uw' Fw F' Uw U2 R' B' L' Fw' Uw2 L' D Fw2 Rw D Rw2 D' U' F D Rw'

*5x5x5
1. *D2 B' U2 Rw R Dw2 U2 R' B' Uw2 Rw' F2 Lw2 F2 Rw' B2 Bw Fw' Rw2 Bw' Dw' B2 Lw R' Dw2 B L' R' Uw Fw2 U2 Fw Rw Fw L Bw D' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R2 F R Dw2 Uw L F U2 Rw2 F' Dw Fw F' R2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 F R
*2. *Bw2 Fw' U Fw' Dw' Rw D2 Bw2 F' Rw2 Uw Bw' Rw2 D' Lw2 F Uw2 Rw2 F L2 B' Bw' Uw L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' F' Dw L2 Fw' L2 Rw Fw Lw2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 R2 Bw' L2 Dw L2 Lw2 U B Fw2 U R' F2 L Fw' Rw U2 B2 L D Uw' F'
*3. *D R Uw L2 D B Bw2 Fw' F' L' Lw2 R' U2 F2 R2 F' Dw' Lw' R' U B' Bw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw Dw' Uw L2 Fw' R2 Uw' U Rw2 D' Bw' Rw' Dw' Uw U' Rw' F D' U B2 U Lw D2 Fw' R Fw Lw' Dw F D' B F2 Rw2 F2 U'
*4. *U2 Bw' Fw2 Rw Bw2 Fw Lw2 Rw B D2 L' Rw2 D L Uw' U Bw F2 Dw2 U2 Bw' Fw' F' Dw L Uw2 Bw Rw2 Uw Lw' Rw R2 Fw' Uw L' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' D' U' Lw' D' Uw' U Bw' Uw2 F U2 L D2 Uw Rw' F D2 Dw' U2 L2 B2 Fw
*5. *Bw2 U Fw Lw2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 D2 L' Lw2 R F2 R' Dw2 Fw' Lw B F L' Rw2 B2 U2 B2 L Lw' Fw F' D' Bw' Uw2 U2 R' Bw F' Dw2 B2 Rw Uw Lw2 Rw2 R2 B' D2 Lw D2 F' Lw' D' B Bw Fw Uw2 B' Bw' Dw Rw R' U2

*6x6x6
1. *R' D2 3R' 3F2 2L2 B' F D' 2U 2L2 2R2 B' 2F' D' 2D' 2U' B D U 2L 2R' 3U2 L' 2L2 B2 2B' L 2L 2D' R 2U2 B2 L D' 2F F' U' 2B2 D B' U2 L 2F F D2 B F 2R F 2L 2R' 3U 2U U2 F' U 3R' 2D' U L' 2L B' U' 2L2 3R2 U2 2B 3U2 3F' 3U'
*2. *3F2 L' 2L' 3R2 B2 D2 3U 2L' R' 3U' B2 D 2D 2B' 2F' 2R' 3U L' 3F2 R' 2B2 3U' R' B' 3F' 2L' 3U' 3R R' F2 2L 2F2 U2 L2 2D' 3U2 2U' 2R B' 3F 2F2 3U' R' 3F2 F D' 3U2 2U' B' D2 2D2 2U 2L' R 2F 2D' B 2D' U2 L' 3R2 2R R' U' B2 2R2 D 2F 2R2 3U
*3. *B2 2B D 3R' U 3R2 2R2 R2 2B' 2F2 D' 2R' B 3F 2F' R2 3F2 2U 2F2 2L2 R' 3U' 2U 2B' U 2L 2R R2 2B 2L2 2F' 2D' 3U' U 2R2 2U F' 3U 2U2 2L U L2 2F F 2L 2D' F D' L D' 3U L' U' R2 U 2B' L' 3R 2F2 2R2 2F 2R R 2B 2U' 3R 2U' B2 3R' B2
*4. *2F2 L' D2 F' 2D2 L U 2F2 L D B2 3F2 2D2 3R' 2R2 3U' 3F' 2F2 2U' U' 3R2 U2 3F' L 3F' 2U' 2B 3F2 2L D 2D 3U' 2U2 L2 R2 2B' L' D2 2L' 3U B2 3F' R U 2L D' F' 2R 3U2 2R' U B 2B' F2 2D' 3U' 3R 2U F U' B' 2F 3R' F L 2R' R2 3U 3F2 2D'
*5. *2U2 R' 2F' 2R B U2 L' 2F' 3U2 R2 2D' 2R2 3U2 2B2 3F' U' 3R 3F2 U' L' B 3F' D2 2D 3U' R2 2B' 3F' R B D 3U' 2L2 B 2B' 3F' D2 U' L2 2R 2U' 2L' 3U' L 2B' 2F F 2L' 2R' 2B 2L B 2L' 2R R' U' B2 3U R' B' 2B' 3U2 2L' B' 2B' F L 2D' B 2U2

*7x7x7
1. *R2 F 2U' F2 2D 2L 3D2 3U' 2B2 3F 3R B D2 3D2 R' 3F' 3L 3B2 2F' F' 3D' B2 D' 3R' 2D 2U 3B' F2 3D' B2 2R D2 2F 2R 3U' 3F' 3U' 2B2 3F2 L 3F F2 2U' L' 3D' 3R2 2U2 3F' 2L 3L' R' U2 2L2 R 2D 3R R2 2D' U' 2B2 D2 2D' 3D2 3R2 U' 2B 3B' 3F' L2 3F2 2D F' 2R 3F L' 2L' U 2R U2 3R 3D F2 L2 3F' 3D2 F 3R' B F' 3U2 2R 3B' D' 2R' 2D2 3U 2R 3D2 3L' 2U2
*2. *3R2 R 3B' 2F' 3R 2F2 L2 3B' F' D 3U2 3F2 3D' 3U2 L' 2L 3L2 3R 2R' 2U 3F2 U2 2F 2L' 3U' 2U2 U2 B2 3L' 3F 2R' 2F2 2D 3D2 2U2 U2 3F2 2U2 2B 3R' B' 2B2 3B U2 3F 2D' 2L2 3R2 D 3U' U' L2 2L 3L' 3D L2 3B 2U2 L D2 B2 2F' D' 3L2 3U L' 3L' D2 2D' 2B2 2L' 2F' 2R' 3D2 2U2 2L2 2R' 2F' 3L2 U 2B 2U' 3L' 2U2 B 2L2 3R D2 2D2 L 3D2 B' 3L2 3R 2R2 3U' 3B2 U2 2F2 D'
*3. *3D 2L' B2 D' 3R F U2 2F R' 2U2 2B 3U2 2L B2 2D B2 2B U 3F2 2U2 R2 3B' D 2D' 2B2 2U' 3F2 L' B2 2B 3U2 B' 3B F D 2D 2B2 2U' 3F' 2D' 3D' 2L' 2R2 2U2 3B D 2D' U2 3R 3U2 3B' 2D 3U2 B 3B2 L2 3U' 3R' U2 2B2 F R2 D' F 2L2 2B' L' 2F2 D L' 2F' 3D2 2U U B' L2 3L2 B' 2B F' 3R' 3D' 3L 2R2 3B2 3L2 3B' 3L2 2D U2 3L2 3R' 2U2 2B2 2D 3D 2L2 U 3R 2U'
*4. *3B2 2F' D 2U B 3B2 3F2 3D' 2B 3B2 3R' R' 2F 3R U2 3F' U2 3B' 3L' 2D2 B2 3D2 U 2L D2 B 2B' D 3D 3B2 F2 R2 3D 2U R' 2D2 3B' 2D L2 2R' 3F2 R B2 3U2 2L2 R2 2B' 3F' 3R D' 2F' 2D' 2F 2D2 2B' F' 2R 2B' 3F' 2R B2 3F F' D' U L' F 3U2 B2 3B2 2D' 3B2 L2 2R' R U' R2 2D' 2F D2 2B2 2L D2 L2 3L2 3R R' 2B2 L' 3D 3U' F' D' 2D 3D2 2U' U 3B 2U' U'
*5. *U L 3R' 3D2 2U 2F' 2U 2B F 2L2 F2 D' 2F' L' D2 3D2 U2 L D2 3D' 3L' 3F 2R2 F' U 3R 2B' 3D2 3U2 2R R' D2 3U' 2U 3L 3R2 2R R2 D' L2 U' 2F2 2U F D F' 3U 2F 3U2 3B D' 3U' 2F2 3R' F2 3R B F' 2L 2R2 2D L' R 3B2 D2 3L2 F' U 3F' 2L D2 3D 3U2 3R 3U' U L2 3R2 2B2 3U 2U 2F D 2R' D2 3F2 U' F2 R U2 3R' 2U 3L' 2B' 2U' 3L 2R 3D' 2U2 2L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U2 R U' F2 U' F2 U2
*2. *F2 R' F R U2 F' R U' F U'
*3. *R F' R' U F' U' R2 U' R2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L F' L2 F' L2 R' B U B U' B L' R2 D U' L' D' L B2 Rw2 Uw
*2. *B' L2 D2 B2 L B' L' F B D L R B' D R2 F2 R' D F2 Rw' Uw
*3. *B' U F B' L' U2 D2 R' L' U R2 U2 B' F D2 U2 L D2 R2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw Fw D L2 Fw Uw B Fw2 F2 L2 D2 Uw U' B Fw' D' U' B2 Uw2 B' R2 B Fw' D Uw2 U' L2 B2 L2 Rw Fw' D2 Fw' L Rw2 R B' R2 F' D2
*2. *F' Uw' B' L' B F2 L2 U Rw2 R' U' R F2 L R' D' Rw2 Fw R2 F L' R B D Uw U2 B' U2 B D' U2 F Rw2 Uw Fw' F D Uw2 U2 B'
*3. *D2 L2 D2 Uw B R D2 Uw Rw U2 L2 R' F2 L F' D Fw' L2 R D' L Uw2 Rw F D L' Uw2 B D' U R2 U' B' F2 L' Uw2 U2 R' B' Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw' U Lw Dw' B' Bw2 Dw' L' R2 B D' U L2 B U' Fw' Lw2 D' F D2 B' F2 D' Uw2 Lw R' Uw' B U2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 F Rw R' B' Lw' F' Dw' Lw Dw Uw' U L Lw2 U' Lw Bw' Rw Bw' Uw Rw Uw Rw Dw R'
*2. *L' Lw' D' Bw L2 Rw' R2 Bw Uw' B2 L Uw2 Fw' R2 Bw2 L Lw' Rw' D2 Bw D Fw2 Rw D2 R Uw2 Lw F2 Uw Bw D2 Bw2 Fw2 D' F' L2 Lw2 B D Bw' D2 F' Lw' Rw' Dw' Fw U2 F L2 Rw2 Dw2 L Rw2 U2 L' Fw2 F' Lw' Rw' Uw2
*3. *F' U' L2 Lw2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw' D2 Lw' B' Bw' F' Rw' U B' Rw2 R D Dw' B2 U' Fw' Uw2 Rw' U2 Bw L2 F Uw B' Uw2 Fw' F' Dw' Uw2 F D' B Lw2 Uw Fw' F' D2 Dw' L2 Rw' Uw' Fw' Dw U2 Fw F2 D2 Uw' Rw' R D' Bw F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L 3R2 R U 3R 2R2 B2 2B2 F 2L2 B' 2L F' 2L2 B2 3F 3R R 3F2 2F 3R' 2B' R' U' L F' 2D' B' 2B' 3F 3U2 B2 2F F 3R' 3U 2F' 2L2 3F' 2L2 B2 D' 2U 3F D 3U 2U' B2 3F L2 3R F2 R2 F2 2U' 3R F L2 U B 2D' 3U2 2R2 R' 2F' L D2 2D' 2U' 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3R' 2U R2 3U 3L U2 R 3U2 2B 2R' B' D 2U2 3B' 2R 3D 2U' U2 F2 3U2 3B' 3U' U' 3B2 D 2B' 3B' 2D 3U2 L D 2D' L' 3L' 2D2 2U U' 2F2 3U2 2L2 U' B 2L' 3F2 F' 3D' 2R 2B' 2D' 3R D' 2D F2 D2 L' 2R' 2F' 3D' F 2D2 2B' 3B' 3F2 2F' F' L2 F D 3R' 3D' 3U 3L B2 L' 2R2 B' 2R' 3U2 2F' 2D' 3U' B 2F2 U 3R 2F2 3U F 3L' 2D2 B L 2L' U2 2L 3U2 L2 2R' D' U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 L' B2 R F2 U2 D' F U2 F D' L' Fw' Uw'
*2. *L2 U R2 D2 B2 F' L' U2 L' B2 D' R2 L' B' L' R F' R L' B L' Fw' Uw
*3. *D U2 F D' R' B2 D R U2 B R U F2 U2 R D L U2 B' D2 U Rw2 Uw'
*4. *F2 R' F D B D2 L' D R B' L U' L F2 B2 L D R2 L U2 Rw2
*5. *U R D2 F D R2 D' U L F2 D L2 D2 L' U2 D' F2 B U2
*6. *F2 R2 L2 B R2 B' L R2 F2 D2 B' D' R' U' R2 F2 L U F' U2 Fw Uw2
*7. *L R2 F' D' L2 F' U' B2 D' L' D R' U2 F' B L R D B2 R L2
*8. *D R' F' B2 U2 D R2 F U F' B' D' R2 L2 U2 R2 F' B' D2 Fw Uw
*9. *F' B' D' F2 R' D' B L2 B D2 R' L' F L2 B F' U F D2 U2 Rw Uw'
*10. *D R' L' B D2 U R2 U D2 R' U F' U' F' R2 D2 B' D R F' Rw2 Uw
*11. *D' F2 B2 R D' R2 U D L2 U2 L' B' R2 U B2 L R2 U' F U' Rw' Uw
*12. *F2 B2 L' R U' B2 L' U2 L U2 D2 F' R' L' D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 B' Rw' Uw'
*13. *D2 R F2 R L2 F' R B2 F' D' B' U R2 D2 R D2 L B2 D' F Rw Uw'
*14. *B U2 L2 D' B' R' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B' D' L F' L2 F2 R2 B Rw Uw
*15. *L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 B F R' L2 F' L2 F' B U Fw
*16. *B D' R2 D' F' L2 B' D F L' R2 D U2 B R' F B L' F Rw Uw2
*17. *F' D' L2 U' R L B F' U R D B' U2 L' B R' D' B D B' D Rw'
*18. *U2 B D B' R2 D2 U L U' L' B' R' B' R' U2 L' F R L Fw Uw2
*19. *D2 B2 D U R L2 U' B' R2 L' B2 R' F D2 U' R' B' U R' B Rw Uw
*20. *D' L2 B R2 U2 B' D L2 B' U' F2 R F U' R' U' R D' U2 R2 Fw Uw
*21. *B' F D R2 U2 L' R2 B F2 U L U R' D R F L' R' D' Rw2 Uw'
*22. *R' U F2 L2 B F D' B2 D L B' R L F' L F' D' B2 D U R2 Fw Uw2
*23. *U L U D F' B' D' U2 R2 B2 U2 D B2 F' D' B L2 B' R2 D' Fw Uw'
*24. *L2 B' D' B' F2 R' L U L B F2 L F L' D' L2 D F L F R Fw' Uw2
*25. *U' F D2 R2 F' D R B D2 U2 L' D' R2 L' U2 B2 D' L R' D2 Fw' Uw2
*26. *L2 B' F' R2 U L' U2 B' D2 B R2 U2 D' L2 U' B R2 D U2 R2 Fw' Uw
*27. *D2 R U' D2 B2 F D' L F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 B L' B' F L' F' Rw' Uw
*28. *D2 L2 D L' D F R' D2 F L' U2 B' F U' F' D U' B2 L' F' B2 Rw Uw2
*29. *U' F2 D R2 F2 B2 L D2 F2 D U B' R' L2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*30. *R2 F' R L F D2 U2 B' F2 U R' L B F2 U D F' L' F' U2 B Rw' Uw'
*31. *L U2 D F L F' D' F2 D B' R' D' L2 F L R2 D' R2 D2 R2 Fw Uw'
*32. *F' D U2 B U' D' R L2 D' B' F U' D B' U' F U2 F2 U2 B Rw2 Uw
*33. *L2 B R2 D2 L2 U D2 F2 B2 U' L' B R' D' U2 L2 F' L' B Rw Uw2
*34. *L2 B' R B2 R F U R' D2 L' F L' F D B R' U R F D Fw' Uw'
*35. *B' L' R B2 F R2 U2 L2 R' F D2 L' D' R' L2 U2 L2 B2 L B Rw' Uw'
*36. *B2 R2 F' U' D' B' R2 D2 U2 L D F' R D R' L' D R F2 L' Fw' Uw
*37. *F2 R D B F U F' L' B R B U F2 D B F L' B2 U' R2 B Rw Uw'
*38. *U R' F' B2 L R2 D2 F2 B' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 F L' D' U2 B Rw2 Uw
*39. *L' D2 L' D U F' D' L' D L' F2 B' R L U F2 D2 U2 R Fw' Uw2
*40. *B L D2 R' F2 B' L2 D L R' D B D2 F U2 D L2 F D' F B' Rw2 Uw
*41. *F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U R L2 F' L' R U' L' R2 F2 L F2 U Fw' Uw2
*42. *F' R' F2 L2 D2 R2 U B U' L' U2 L2 B2 F' U2 D' L' F L R D' Fw Uw
*43. *L' B' L' F2 L2 B' D' U B R' F' L R D U2 B2 L2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw
*44. *D R' U' L2 B L D2 R2 B L2 R' D2 B' L' B F' D L2 F U' Fw' Uw2
*45. *F' L D2 L2 F' U' D2 R2 L2 D' B' L2 R' U B2 L F' B' L R' F Rw Uw2
*46. *U2 R' B' F' R' B2 R F2 R' F2 L B' F U2 F B2 U B R2 Fw' Uw2
*47. *D2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B F' D' R2 D' R' F Rw' Uw'
*48. *L2 R' U2 F' R2 B' F R2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 L2 U' F2 R' D' R' Fw' Uw'
*49. *L' D2 F L D2 F2 B' R L2 D2 U' F L B U2 L U' D B R2 Fw' Uw
*50. *F' B2 R2 U' R2 B' L2 B U' L2 R' B L2 U' F2 D' R' D' U B2 Rw2 Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F' R' B' F2 D' F L' U' B'
*2. *R B R F D L F' U2 B R D R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U'
*3. *U2 F2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F D L' B U R2 B U2 L2 U' F'
*4. *D B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R' D' R' B R' D2 L U B F2 L'
*5. *U2 R B2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' R2 B2 R' D' B2 D' L F' D U L' U B2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 L2 D' F2 D L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' F' R2 D' B R' D' R B' D U
*2. *R2 B' R' F' D' R' F2 U' B' U L2 U2 D2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2
*3. *U' B L' F R2 U' D' R2 D' B D F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U
*4. *U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 F2 D' F' R' D L F2 U2 R2 U' B U'
*5. *D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' U2 F' R U L' B2 R U F' D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 B D' B D' U2 F' R' U' B' D2
*2. *U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F D2 L U' B2 D F D2 F L' F' D'
*3. *B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U R' U2 F' D2 U R2 B' R' F2 U'
*4. *L' R' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 B' D R2 B' R2 B U' R U' B
*5. *U2 L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B' L' F D F L2 R' B' R D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 L2 R' D' F' R' B2 F2 D2 U' L'

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F' R' U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R' U'
*3. *U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U2 F' L D R2 D2 B D2 F2 D' B' F2
*4. *L2 R2 F L' Uw2 L R2 F' L U B D' Uw B' Rw2 Fw2 Uw B L' Fw U2 L2 R' Uw2 U2 B2 D Fw2 U Fw' L Rw' R B F U' B Uw' Rw R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R' F2 U2 F' R U2 F' U2
*3. *U2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F R2 F D2 U2 R' B' L' R D U2 B R D
*4. *Uw2 B' Rw' D' U B' L' Rw' R Uw' L2 R' D2 Uw2 R Fw2 D' B' Fw R D Uw Rw2 R F2 R F Uw' B' Rw F2 D' Fw R' Uw' F2 D2 Uw U' Fw'
*5. *R Bw Rw R2 F2 L2 F' L Lw2 R2 B Bw Fw' F' R Dw' Uw Rw F2 L' B' Fw L B' Uw Fw Rw2 F L' Lw2 Dw' Bw' D Dw Lw Fw' L2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D' Dw' Bw2 Fw Rw' Bw2 U Bw F' Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw Rw Bw2 Fw L2 B' U'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R2 U2 R F R2 F U2 F2
*3. *D' F2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F U' R U' R' B L' D' R2 U2
*4. *D2 U' F2 L2 U' B' Fw2 F' Uw2 B' Fw Rw2 Uw2 Rw' B2 R' U B' D2 U' B L F' Uw2 L Rw2 R2 U2 F U' B2 R' D2 Uw' U' B R' U' L Fw
*5. *L2 B' Bw D L2 R D2 L' U' B Rw D2 Fw Dw Rw' Fw' L2 D' Dw' Uw' Bw' D2 Dw Rw' Uw2 L D' Fw Dw2 Fw R' Uw L Lw' B' U2 Rw U2 Rw' R Bw2 L Rw' R B F R' B Dw' Bw2 L U2 Fw U B Rw2 D Bw2 Dw Uw2
*6. *2D2 3F' 2U U B' 3R2 2F' U B 2L2 2R' R2 D' L2 2F' 2D2 2F D2 L2 2L2 2R' 2B D 2D 3U2 L2 2B' F' R' 2B2 3R 2R' 2D R 3U 2B F 3U2 2L2 B 2U 3F' 2D L D 2B2 2L2 D2 3U' F 2R' D' 2U2 R2 2U' L' 2B' 2D L2 2R 2D 3U 2L 2F F2 D B' U' B2 3U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F' R U'
*3. *U2 L B2 L' B2 R B2 U2 R D2 R' U R2 D F' L' B F2 D2 L' R
*4. *L2 F' Uw U2 Rw2 R Fw2 U2 B R' F' U2 Rw2 R2 Fw Rw2 B' Fw F2 Uw2 B2 U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' F2 D' R B' Fw U2 F2 Uw L F' Uw Rw B2 Fw' D2
*5. *Fw' D Dw Bw' Fw2 D2 U B' D2 Dw2 L' Uw2 Fw F' L' Lw' Rw2 Fw2 F' U2 B2 D Lw R U2 L2 Uw Lw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 L B Bw L2 R Bw2 Lw' F2 D' Dw' L2 Bw D2 Uw' Bw' Lw Rw2 U' L Bw Uw2 Rw' Bw Fw2 Dw2 B' U2 F2 D2
*6. *D2 R 2B2 2F2 3U' B2 F' L2 B' D2 2D' U2 2F L2 2L' 3R B2 3R F U 2B 3R2 2R' 2F' 2D2 B' 2L2 D' 2D2 3U' 2U2 R2 U 3F' D' 2R R 3U' 3R2 2R2 2U2 3R U2 3R' 2B' 2F U 2R' B2 L 2R' U' R2 2D 2F U 3R' R 2D 3U2 U2 2R2 B' D' 2B 2F F2 2D2 3R' U2
*7. *U2 R U' 2B' R2 2F' 2U2 3B2 F' 2R' 2D2 U2 2F 2D' 2F' U' F 2U2 F D2 2D 3U2 3B' 3L 2D2 3B 2D U2 3L2 B U 2L2 3U2 2B D' 3B' 2D2 F' 3L' 3R2 R' 3D' L2 2L 3B 3U2 R2 3U' L2 R' 2B2 3U2 U' L' 3L 3R2 2D' U 2L2 R' B 2F F' 3L' 3F' D2 3L' R2 F2 2R' 2D2 3R 2D 2U2 2B' L2 2F2 3R 2R R2 D' 3R2 2R2 2D' 2F2 2D' 3R R2 D 2R 3U 2B' L 3R2 D' L 2B' 3F2 3R2 2R

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR0+ DL3- UL5+ U5+ R1+ D1+ L4+ ALL1- y2 U4+ R2- D5- L2- ALL2+ UR DL
*2. *UR4- DR3+ DL3- UL2+ U1- R3+ D1- L1- ALL5- y2 U3- R5- D4- L6+ ALL1- UR DL UL
*3. *UR1+ DR5+ DL1+ UL5+ U5+ R2+ D2+ L1+ ALL3- y2 U3- R5+ D5+ L3- ALL1+ DL UL
*4. *UR5+ DR3+ DL5- UL5- U0+ R6+ D2- L6+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R6+ D5+ L3+ ALL3- DL UL
*5. *UR3- DR5+ DL5+ UL1- U2- R3- D2- L4- ALL0+ y2 U4+ R1- D1- L2+ ALL4+ UR DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *B' L' R' U L' R B U' l' r
*2. *R' L U R L' R B U' b u'
*3. *L' R' L' U R' L R' U L l' r' b'
*4. *B U R' U R U B r' b u
*5. *U R B' L' B U L' R B b' u

*Square-1
1. *(1, 6) / (2, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (6, 0)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 3)
*3. *(1, 3) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (6, 2) / (0, 2)
*4. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 6)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 4) / (6, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L B R U' L' B U' R U B' U'
*2. *L R' L B' R B' R U' L' B' U'
*3. *U' L B U B L U B' U' B' U'
*4. *B' U' L U R' L U' B' U' R' U'
*5. *R B R' B L R' B' U R' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U F2 U' R' F U' R F' U'
*3. *R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 R' D U2 F' D2 R U L2 R U
*4. *R U2 R2 U2 B Fw' L B Fw F' L' Fw D' F2 Rw' R D' Uw' U2 R2 Fw Rw R' B2 D' U' F D2 Uw' U2 R' Uw2 F L2 R2 B Fw' Uw Fw F'
*5. *B Uw2 F Dw2 Lw' Fw2 D' B2 Dw2 Uw B2 Dw Lw' Rw Dw2 U Rw Uw2 F' Dw' B' D F2 U2 Lw' B2 F' Uw2 L2 R' F' D Rw Dw' Bw' F2 Dw2 L' Bw' Dw' Uw' B' Lw' U2 B Fw2 D' Dw Fw2 D2 R2 B' D2 Dw2 U B L' Lw2 Uw' B2
*OH. *D2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 R F' R D B F2 U' L' R D2
*Clock. *UR1- DR0+ DL1- UL6+ U5+ R2+ D0+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U5+ R5- D5- L2+ ALL1+ DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U B L' R U' R' L' R u'
*Skewb. *L' B' L R' U L' R' U' L' B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0)


----------



## muchacho (Oct 31, 2017)

*3x3*: 19.17, 15.77, (13.06), 14.73, (19.74) = *16.55*
*3x3OH*: 24.57, 33.72, (46.16), 29.17, (27.93) = *30.27*


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 31, 2017)

2x2- 5.778

6.594, 5.288, 5.452, (DNF), (4.387)

3x3- 27.653

(30.157), 26.957, (25.76), 26.582+, 29.421

Pyra-7.389

(9.853), 5.592, 7.821, (5.554), 8.754+

Skewb- 16.421

18.421, (27.123), (10.558), 14.823, 16.021

OH-1:25.457

2:04.830, (DNF STUPID TIMER!), 51.99, 1:15.42, 56.123

2x2BLIND- DNF 

DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 31, 2017)

*3x3x3*: (29.05), 29.76, 31.50, (31.55), 30.54 = *30.60
3x3x3 OH*: (2:12.15), (44.80), 45.45, 59.09, 55.23 = *53.26 *PB Ao5, despite messing up a G-perm the first solve.
*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:18.48*; 9.75, 34.40, 1:34.31
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:32.57*; 14.45, 30.66, 1:44.72, 3:02.72


----------



## ican97 (Nov 1, 2017)

3BLD: 30.38, 36.38, 29.54


----------



## gavinz (Nov 1, 2017)

2x2: 2.124, 2.092, 2.284, (2.922), (1.494) = 2.167
2BLD: 4.063, (10.395+), (2.777) = 2.777 _*PB!*_
3x3: (17.439), 14.556, (11.082), 12.379, 14.390 = 13.778
3x3 OH: (47.013), (38.934), 39.350, 44.594, 45.432 = 43.125


----------



## CubingRF (Nov 1, 2017)

2x2 : 5.98, (4.81), (7.69), 6.75, 5.94 = *6.22
3x3 = (38.36), 34.40, 36.67, 35.94,(28.94) = 35.67*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2017)

@sigalig : I saw your comment on 3x3x3 Match the Scramble on the website. Yes, you are allowed 15 seconds to inspect for match the scramble prior to starting the solve. I'm not sure if Red Bull is going to allow that, but we have been doing this event here for about 10 years and we have always allowed inspection time for our version of this event.

I think it's fun that this event is suddenly getting attention. Way back when Arnaud van Galen started this online competition, this was one of his favorite events, so in honor of him I've steadfastly refused to allow it to be removed from our weekly competition. Now it makes us look ahead of our time to have it.


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 2, 2017)

*2x2: *(12.57) 11.71 10.34 8.67 (8.65) *= 10.24*


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Nov 2, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.
> 
> Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.
> 
> ...



2x2
6.90 (10.51) (3.60) 7.56 7.64 ao5 = 7.37

3x3
43.89 34.02 35.38 (1:00.99) (33.12) ao5 = 37.76

Pyraminx
33.07 20.12 (51.59) (10.82)PB 25.34 ao5 = 26.18


----------



## CubicOreo (Nov 2, 2017)

2x2: 2.850
2.797, (7.781), 3.146, 2.608, (2.180)

3x3: 14.752 (not too great)
(11.257), 16.403 , (18.883), 14.088, 13.767

4x4: 56.064 (could’ve been a lot better)
1:02.300 , 55.109, (47.959), (1:12.219), 50.783

5x5: 1:42.564
1:50.170, 1:41.362, (1:32.511), 1:36.161, (1:50.795)

3x3 OH: 19.207
(22.715), (16.022), 17.380, 17.836, 22.406

Pyra: 3.496
(3.191), 3.214, (9.730), 3.897, 3.379

Skewb: 5.453 (ugh that counting 6)
(4.596), 4.756, 6.417 , (9.592), 5.187


----------



## Ankush Agarwal (Nov 3, 2017)

*3x3x3: *19.40, 17.15, 22.72, (25.65), (15.50)
*Avg. 19.75*


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 3, 2017)

2x2x2: 3.994, (3.154), 4.273, (5.233), 4.307

4.19

3x3x3: (17.113), 20.310, 17.957, (23.710), 18.294

18.85

Pyraminx: (4.159), 3.244, 4.046, (2.280), 3.670

3.65

OH: (35.902), 44.436, 39.447, 42.515, (59.448)

42.13


----------



## okayama (Nov 5, 2017)

*FMC*: 26 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 L2 R' D' F' R' B2 F2 D2 U' L'
Solution: R2 B' R F R' B' R F2 L F R F' L' F U2 R U' B2 R2 D' F' D R' U F2 R2

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: R'

1st square: R2 F2
2nd square: U'
2x2x2 block: R D' F D
2x2x3 block: R2
F2L minus 1 slot: B2 U R' U2 + R
All but 4 corners: R * B2 R'
Correction: R'

Insert at *: R F R' B R F' R' B'
Insert at +: F' L F R' F' L' F R


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 7, 2017)

*3x3:* 29.50, 21.02, (18.35), 22.43, (33.42)*=24.32 avg *Eh, that was junk. I mean, honestly, this makes no sense. All solves are either less than 23 or more than 29.
*4x4: *1:42.22, 1:40.58, 1:44.58, (1:31.11), (1:50.03)*=1:42.24 avg *That was pretty good and not junk.
*5x5: *(3:56.87), (3:03.01), 3:48.03, 3:10.79, 3:37.11*=3:30.77 *Still haven't done enough 5x5 to establish what a good average is yet.
*3BLD: *4:32.58, DNF [3:28.85], DNF [3:36.09]*=4:32.58 best *Hey, muy bien. 4 and MBLD helped this along quite a bit. 1st DNF was 3 edges off, 2nd 6 corners off.
*4BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF*=DNF best *Dang, I really thought I had it this week. 
*MBLD: 0/3 in 25:43 *Pretty lame. I actually did all of the memo and stuff this time, but I guess my accuracy failed me.
*OH: *45.25, (53.94), (39.52), 39.96, (52.47)*=45.89 avg *That was pretty not great.
*FMC: DNF *Couldn't get my solution to work, ran out of time. 
*Mega: *2:48.94, (3:13.88), (2:44.73), 2:54.63, 2:45.63*=2:49.52 avg *Pretty good, but nothing great.
*Pyra: *10.79+, (9.42), 10.58, 11.12, (12.39)*=10.83 avg *Nice, nice.
*Skewb: *21.87, (23.63), 15.62, (15.07), 15.27*=17.59 avg *haha skweb lol
My consistency is way good.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 7, 2017)

last minute submissions wew
(Pretty bad times, but whatever.)

333: 17.434, 14.914, (14.329), (22.298), 17.680 = 16.68
OH: 31.614, (36.980), (28.067), 30.716, 28.539 = 30.29


----------



## sqAree (Nov 7, 2017)

3x3: 16.13, (17.82), (14.11), 15.20, 15.76


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 7, 2017)

Results for week nr 44: congrats to Carterk, theDubDubJr and thecubingwizard

*2x2x2*(73)

 1.61 WACWCA
 2.12 Isaac Lai
 2.15 applezfall
 2.16 gavinz
 2.27 thecubingwizard
 2.27 TheDubDubJr
 2.37 leomannen
 2.49 turtwig
 2.53 asacuber
 2.55 Carterk
 2.68 G2013
 2.70 cuberkid10
 2.84 CubicOreo
 2.91 DhruvA
 2.94 ExultantCarn
 3.03 Ethan Horspool
 3.03 Mollerz
 3.09 Cuber952
 3.13 Dream Cubing
 3.17 Algy Cuber
 3.24 PeterH2N
 3.56 Competition Cuber
 3.72 the super cuber
 3.73 big_moe5
 3.74 ichcubegern
 4.10 DGCubes
 4.15 sigalig
 4.19 CBcuber86
 4.33 Hattori
 4.33 AidanNoogie
 4.46 Metallic Silver
 4.54 obelisk477
 4.60 speedcuber71
 4.68 epride17
 4.87 Shadowjockey
 4.88 MartinN13
 5.03 typeman5
 5.16 Omegacubing
 5.17 GarethBert11
 5.30 Moonwink Cuber
 5.37 Corner Twist Cubing
 5.39 teboecubes
 5.45 Killernerd24
 5.57 Bogdan
 5.64 ComputerGuy365
 5.74 Kit Clement
 5.77 Duncan Bannon
 5.81 CornerCutter
 5.99 Moreno van Rooijen
 6.00 Mikael weiss
 6.06 Mellis Ferton
 6.19 E-Cuber
 6.22 CubingRF
 6.46 whatshisbucket
 6.66 h2f
 6.68 a3533
 6.68 JoshuaStacker
 6.69 feliks winnner
 6.97 The Blockhead
 7.21 Lewis
 7.37 Sandro Pastor
 7.37 Undefined7
 7.39 PyraMaster
 7.55 Bubbagrub
 7.57 Russell Bilinski
 8.56 Mike Hughey
 10.24 FireCuber
 10.38 Jacck
 10.46 Danielle2308
 10.81 theos
 11.65 Deri Nata Wijaya
 13.28 WillyTheWizard
 17.21 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(95)

 8.38 Cuber952
 8.71 PeterH2N
 8.94 cuberkid10
 9.47 speedcuber71
 9.56 Carterk
 9.66 Isaac Lai
 10.24 Ethan Horspool
 10.48 thecubingwizard
 10.71 Dream Cubing
 10.88 the super cuber
 10.90 G2013
 11.10 DGCubes
 11.31 Mollerz
 11.42 Competition Cuber
 11.74 TheDubDubJr
 11.85 Keroma12
 11.90 Shadowjockey
 12.20 ExultantCarn
 12.20 turtwig
 12.72 typeman5
 12.81 DhruvA
 12.94 Agguzi
 12.95 sigalig
 12.97 ichcubegern
 13.17 asacuber
 13.50 big_moe5
 13.77 gavinz
 13.82 YoAkshYo
 14.28 obelisk477
 14.54 AidanNoogie
 14.58 Hattori
 14.65 Kit Clement
 14.75 CubicOreo
 15.70 sqAree
 15.88 Bogdan
 16.30 leomannen
 16.41 CornerCutter
 16.44 Harkaran
 16.56 muchacho
 16.67 xyzzy
 16.83 thegreynomad16
 16.89 T1_M0
 17.09 GarethBert11
 17.16 Killernerd24
 17.20 Moonwink Cuber
 17.59 Corner Twist Cubing
 17.65 ComputerGuy365
 17.77 feliks winnner
 18.50 a3533
 18.85 CBcuber86
 19.45 h2f
 19.57 E-Cuber
 19.61 Algy Cuber
 19.76 Ankush Agarwal
 20.46 Mike Hughey
 20.91 Teemu
 21.18 whatshisbucket
 21.35 Mikael weiss
 21.36 The Blockhead
 21.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.66 Guillaume
 21.74 epride17
 22.13 Bubbagrub
 22.85 PyraMaster
 22.91 teboecubes
 22.95 Mellis Ferton
 23.00 KylerWoods
 23.13 Moreno van Rooijen
 23.30 aberdeener
 23.47 undick
 23.90 10BLD
 24.25 theos
 24.32 Sue Doenim
 25.28 kprox1994
 25.78 ronaldm
 26.63 Swedish cuber
 26.76 Lewis
 27.65 Duncan Bannon
 27.88 Russell Bilinski
 29.59 Danielle2308
 29.76 JoshuaStacker
 30.34 MartinN13
 30.60 One Wheel
 33.35 xander3
 34.47 WillyTheWizard
 35.35 Jacck
 35.67 CubingRF
 35.90 MatsBergsten
 36.88 Undefined7
 37.76 Sandro Pastor
 43.27 Luke Messer
 43.80 Ecuasamurai
 47.78 rz303
 1:01.55 Zorrm
 1:11.20 keebruce
*4x4x4*(55)

 30.86 Cuber952
 32.64 cuberkid10
 36.06 thecubingwizard
 37.08 PeterH2N
 37.87 the super cuber
 38.17 Isaac Lai
 40.53 Dream Cubing
 40.56 TheDubDubJr
 40.68 speedcuber71
 40.83 G2013
 42.37 Mollerz
 43.86 Carterk
 46.96 AidanNoogie
 48.50 sigalig
 49.93 Keroma12
 50.34 Shadowjockey
 51.01 Killernerd24
 51.17 DhruvA
 51.62 DGCubes
 52.70 Competition Cuber
 54.41 Kit Clement
 55.10 obelisk477
 56.04 asacuber
 56.06 CubicOreo
 56.15 CornerCutter
 57.41 typeman5
 57.50 GarethBert11
 58.83 leomannen
 59.94 Hattori
 1:03.43 ComputerGuy365
 1:07.46 Corner Twist Cubing
 1:09.17 T1_M0
 1:09.84 The Blockhead
 1:12.95 Bogdan
 1:13.13 epride17
 1:16.04 Bubbagrub
 1:18.50 thegreynomad16
 1:18.58 Algy Cuber
 1:32.91 Moonwink Cuber
 1:35.48 Mike Hughey
 1:36.63 E-Cuber
 1:41.76 Lewis
 1:42.46 Sue Doenim
 1:43.26 ronaldm
 1:43.99 PyraMaster
 1:46.45 kprox1994
 1:49.61 JoshuaStacker
 1:54.25 theos
 1:55.79 Jacck
 2:08.17 Mellis Ferton
 2:14.88 MatsBergsten
 2:29.24 Mikael weiss
 3:23.01 Undefined7
 DNF WillyTheWizard
 DNF keebruce
*5x5x5*(39)

 59.75 Cuber952
 1:07.50 Dream Cubing
 1:10.13 cuberkid10
 1:10.92 the super cuber
 1:15.17 Shadowjockey
 1:15.24 thecubingwizard
 1:15.74 TheDubDubJr
 1:16.37 Isaac Lai
 1:16.92 speedcuber71
 1:22.27 Keroma12
 1:22.30 PeterH2N
 1:22.90 Mollerz
 1:27.23 G2013
 1:31.14 sigalig
 1:31.26 DGCubes
 1:34.41 Carterk
 1:37.16 AidanNoogie
 1:42.13 DhruvA
 1:42.56 CubicOreo
 1:48.17 Killernerd24
 1:51.43 Kit Clement
 1:56.95 Competition Cuber
 2:04.50 obelisk477
 2:13.56 The Blockhead
 2:19.74 Bogdan
 2:24.25 Corner Twist Cubing
 2:27.94 T1_M0
 2:28.39 Mike Hughey
 2:32.18 epride17
 2:33.55 ComputerGuy365
 2:57.87 Lewis
 3:02.41 Jacck
 3:26.10 ronaldm
 3:26.42 theos
 3:31.98 Sue Doenim
 3:59.96 MatsBergsten
 4:07.44 CornerCutter
 4:34.34 Mikael weiss
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
*6x6x6*(18)

 1:59.68 Cuber952
 2:21.88 Mollerz
 2:25.18 TheDubDubJr
 2:32.04 Shadowjockey
 2:36.05 the super cuber
 2:44.21 Isaac Lai
 2:47.37 thecubingwizard
 2:56.10 Carterk
 2:58.90 speedcuber71
 3:41.08 AidanNoogie
 3:44.25 Killernerd24
 4:13.33 Kit Clement
 4:35.91 Bogdan
 5:12.30 Mike Hughey
 5:51.14 Jacck
 6:34.94 Lewis
 7:23.70 MatsBergsten
 DNF DhruvA
*7x7x7*(13)

 3:20.24 TheDubDubJr
 3:41.29 Shadowjockey
 3:44.98 the super cuber
 4:36.99 sigalig
 4:58.52 Carterk
 5:02.19 Killernerd24
 5:02.28 DGCubes
 8:03.46 Jacck
 8:04.53 Mike Hughey
 8:07.37 Bogdan
 9:32.53 Lewis
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(57)

 14.29 Cuber952
 15.34 Carterk
 16.41 the super cuber
 17.05 YoAkshYo
 17.31 ichcubegern
 17.35 Mollerz
 17.81 cuberkid10
 17.88 Isaac Lai
 18.22 typeman5
 19.20 CubicOreo
 19.23 TheDubDubJr
 19.46 thecubingwizard
 20.04 asacuber
 21.24 speedcuber71
 21.44 ExultantCarn
 21.53 DhruvA
 21.57 SirAD
 21.63 DGCubes
 21.90 PeterH2N
 22.15 turtwig
 24.51 Kit Clement
 24.73 Keroma12
 24.79 Shadowjockey
 24.86 sigalig
 25.83 leomannen
 26.62 G2013
 28.79 feliks winnner
 28.82 a3533
 29.38 AidanNoogie
 30.27 muchacho
 30.28 xyzzy
 31.68 Agguzi
 32.05 thegreynomad16
 32.59 Bogdan
 32.61 Killernerd24
 33.34 Aerospry
 33.50 Corner Twist Cubing
 40.16 Moreno van Rooijen
 41.27 Algy Cuber
 41.81 CornerCutter
 42.13 CBcuber86
 42.86 ComputerGuy365
 43.12 gavinz
 44.21 Bubbagrub
 45.89 Sue Doenim
 47.98 GarethBert11
 51.86 epride17
 52.83 Mikael weiss
 53.26 One Wheel
 54.29 Mike Hughey
 55.18 Lewis
 58.97 Jacck
 1:01.50 MartinN13
 1:17.07 kprox1994
 1:25.46 Duncan Bannon
 1:51.58 Ecuasamurai
 1:56.86 PyraMaster
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 38.59 DhruvA
 46.37 DGCubes
 1:01.10 TheDubDubJr
 1:40.23 Carterk
 1:49.73 Bubbagrub
 2:03.51 thecubingwizard
 2:53.74 Mike Hughey
 3:24.39 Killernerd24
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(40)

 2.77 gavinz
 3.73 applezfall
 3.95 asacuber
 6.37 turtwig
 6.68 Carterk
 6.87 leomannen
 7.57 Isaac Lai
 10.35 the super cuber
 10.36 ichcubegern
 12.54 ExultantCarn
 12.71 thecubingwizard
 13.01 WillyTheWizard
 13.15 G2013
 13.68 DhruvA
 14.89 sigalig
 14.94 TheDubDubJr
 17.04 10BLD
 18.28 MatsBergsten
 21.00 Moonwink Cuber
 21.93 h2f
 24.68 Killernerd24
 26.33 Kit Clement
 26.72 DGCubes
 28.57 Deri Nata Wijaya
 30.45 speedcuber71
 30.95 T1_M0
 31.23 Mike Hughey
 33.19 GarethBert11
 38.11 Bogdan
 41.67 Bubbagrub
 50.58 AidanNoogie
 1:03.64 Jacck
 1:04.99 whatshisbucket
 1:25.02 CornerCutter
 2:26.77 Mikael weiss
 2:30.56 feliks winnner
 2:42.79 PyraMaster
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF Duncan Bannon
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(27)

 25.01 G2013
 28.30 sigalig
 29.18 YY
 29.54 ican97
 29.93 the super cuber
 31.20 pinser2
 51.42 Carterk
 55.83 T1_M0
 1:04.72 ichcubegern
 1:04.90 thegreynomad16
 1:10.17 h2f
 1:11.51 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:15.10 speedcuber71
 1:15.14 Killernerd24
 1:23.07 MatsBergsten
 1:25.24 Kit Clement
 1:33.90 TheDubDubJr
 1:44.01 obelisk477
 2:06.92 Mike Hughey
 2:14.02 thecubingwizard
 3:03.49 Jacck
 3:45.90 Bogdan
 3:49.05 Bubbagrub
 4:32.58 Sue Doenim
 6:54.67 RyuKagamine
 DNF CornerCutter
 DNF DGCubes
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(17)

 2:54.73 YY
 3:00.50 pinser2
 3:07.95 the super cuber
 3:32.84 G2013
 5:16.46 Killernerd24
 5:48.79 T1_M0
 6:07.45 MatsBergsten
 6:35.54 Mike Hughey
 7:25.24 h2f
 8:16.71 TheDubDubJr
 9:27.52 Carterk
 9:36.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9:44.55 Keroma12
13:12.36 Kit Clement
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Sue Doenim
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(11)

 6:11.70 YY
 7:37.46 sigalig
 9:04.70 the super cuber
14:30.72 Killernerd24
15:31.65 Mike Hughey
21:35.37 Jacck
25:34.00 Carterk
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF G2013
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

35:26.88 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(4)

32:59.67 sigalig
56:00.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

33/38 (58:54)  sigalig
36/44 (60:00)  the super cuber
14/17 (59:58)  Deri Nata Wijaya
10/12 (59:54)  MatsBergsten
8/10 (18:11)  G2013
8/10 (43:18)  Mike Hughey
11/17 (60:00)  Mollerz
2/3 (12:38)  Keroma12
0/3 (25:43)  Sue Doenim
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF Bogdan
*3x3 Match the scramble*(20)

 39.38 G2013
 57.42 TheDubDubJr
 1:04.45 DGCubes
 1:07.48 Mike Hughey
 1:11.21 thecubingwizard
 1:11.27 speedcuber71
 1:12.93 Isaac Lai
 1:13.54 sigalig
 1:17.68 Bogdan
 1:19.91 Killernerd24
 1:30.01 Carterk
 1:51.78 Jacck
 1:52.49 Kit Clement
 2:04.69 epride17
 2:29.71 Lewis
 2:39.77 CornerCutter
 2:45.17 feliks winnner
 4:07.34 Mikael weiss
 DNF theos
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(39)

 45.70 cuberkid10
 50.50 thecubingwizard
 53.70 speedcuber71
 53.76 Dream Cubing
 54.46 the super cuber
 55.24 G2013
 55.30 Isaac Lai
 57.66 PeterH2N
 1:01.43 TheDubDubJr
 1:04.22 Shadowjockey
 1:04.45 Competition Cuber
 1:05.63 sigalig
 1:06.67 DGCubes
 1:07.77 Mollerz
 1:08.02 Carterk
 1:12.07 Killernerd24
 1:12.17 asacuber
 1:13.64 AidanNoogie
 1:14.01 DhruvA
 1:15.46 typeman5
 1:17.43 obelisk477
 1:26.45 GarethBert11
 1:27.05 Kit Clement
 1:31.99 epride17
 1:32.93 ComputerGuy365
 1:34.29 CornerCutter
 1:42.59 Bogdan
 1:49.68 Algy Cuber
 2:00.24 Mike Hughey
 2:00.78 Bubbagrub
 2:18.37 Mikael weiss
 2:18.48 One Wheel
 2:20.00 Lewis
 2:35.84 theos
 2:52.14 PyraMaster
 2:54.37 Jacck
 3:12.41 aberdeener
 3:16.56 MatsBergsten
 4:52.41 WillyTheWizard
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(31)

 1:55.61 cuberkid10
 1:59.14 the super cuber
 2:07.61 thecubingwizard
 2:08.54 Dream Cubing
 2:15.96 PeterH2N
 2:17.93 Mollerz
 2:18.68 TheDubDubJr
 2:22.50 Isaac Lai
 2:23.20 G2013
 2:24.56 Shadowjockey
 2:42.12 AidanNoogie
 2:43.33 DGCubes
 3:00.28 sigalig
 3:03.01 DhruvA
 3:09.58 Kit Clement
 3:11.93 Killernerd24
 3:14.51 Competition Cuber
 3:16.52 Carterk
 3:32.60 asacuber
 3:45.25 obelisk477
 3:57.97 Bogdan
 4:10.86 epride17
 4:35.32 Mike Hughey
 5:09.29 Lewis
 5:32.57 One Wheel
 5:39.87 theos
 5:47.08 Jacck
 7:18.34 CornerCutter
 7:54.90 MatsBergsten
 8:17.76 PyraMaster
 8:23.06 Mikael weiss
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)

 3:57.57 Dream Cubing
 4:25.04 Mollerz
 4:38.46 thecubingwizard
 4:43.59 the super cuber
 4:46.69 TheDubDubJr
 5:06.40 Shadowjockey
 5:08.82 Isaac Lai
 5:44.11 Carterk
 6:08.02 DGCubes
 6:36.22 Killernerd24
 8:10.99 Kit Clement
 8:32.40 Bogdan
 9:02.96 asacuber
10:14.13 Mike Hughey
11:34.79 Jacck
12:18.30 Lewis
16:45.00 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)

 8:22.74 TheDubDubJr
 8:42.85 Shadowjockey
 9:36.92 thecubingwizard
10:03.74 the super cuber
10:41.92 DGCubes
11:42.92 Carterk
12:49.39 Killernerd24
18:03.70 Bogdan
18:08.82 Mike Hughey
19:52.63 Lewis
21:00.88 Jacck
*MiniGuildford*(14)

 4:22.76 TheDubDubJr
 4:32.80 thecubingwizard
 4:59.62 Carterk
 5:25.71 DGCubes
 5:30.03 Shadowjockey
 6:07.34 G2013
 6:27.23 sigalig
 6:43.14 asacuber
 7:12.98 DhruvA
 7:24.90 Kit Clement
11:04.24 Lewis
12:32.75 CornerCutter
13:22.45 Mike Hughey
15:02.40 Jacck
*Kilominx*(10)

 28.33 DGCubes
 28.63 Carterk
 29.61 Metallic Silver
 32.88 TheDubDubJr
 36.14 Killernerd24
 49.31 Lewis
 54.64 Kit Clement
 1:07.90 JoshuaStacker
 1:22.45 Mike Hughey
 1:26.12 sigalig
*Skewb*(46)

 3.45 asacuber
 4.20 Carterk
 4.28 Isaac Lai
 4.84 Metallic Silver
 5.39 thecubingwizard
 5.45 CubicOreo
 5.50 Kit Clement
 5.57 cuberkid10
 5.83 DhruvA
 5.90 Dream Cubing
 6.05 DGCubes
 6.07 Cuber952
 6.08 Competition Cuber
 6.15 TheDubDubJr
 6.55 Corner Twist Cubing
 6.72 Mollerz
 6.89 leomannen
 7.06 Shadowjockey
 7.40 the super cuber
 7.73 epride17
 7.94 Algy Cuber
 8.04 MartinN13
 8.63 GarethBert11
 8.76 CornerCutter
 8.82 Bubbagrub
 8.82 AidanNoogie
 10.81 Bogdan
 10.98 PyraMaster
 11.92 whatshisbucket
 12.89 teboecubes
 13.09 sigalig
 13.54 E-Cuber
 14.09 Undefined7
 14.10 Mikael weiss
 15.02 speedcuber71
 15.05 typeman5
 15.88 Lewis
 16.28 theos
 16.42 Duncan Bannon
 16.48 Moreno van Rooijen
 17.59 Sue Doenim
 21.73 keebruce
 22.14 G2013
 27.74 Jacck
 28.85 MatsBergsten
 36.84 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(23)

 8.29 TheDubDubJr
 8.79 Kit Clement
 9.90 T1_M0
 10.30 cuberkid10
 11.29 ronaldm
 11.95 MartinN13
 14.23 DGCubes
 14.59 Carterk
 15.40 asacuber
 15.82 Shadowjockey
 15.83 G2013
 17.55 Dream Cubing
 18.52 Mike Hughey
 20.04 thecubingwizard
 21.41 sigalig
 25.00 E-Cuber
 25.68 Algy Cuber
 28.91 PyraMaster
 29.99 Lewis
 30.40 DhruvA
 33.57 Danielle2308
 43.72 CornerCutter
 DNF AidanNoogie
*Pyraminx*(52)

 2.77 DGCubes
 3.15 Competition Cuber
 3.49 CubicOreo
 3.50 the super cuber
 3.56 CornerCutter
 3.65 CBcuber86
 3.84 thecubingwizard
 4.08 asacuber
 4.40 T1_M0
 4.49 Isaac Lai
 4.79 DhruvA
 4.80 Cuber952
 4.84 Carterk
 5.22 cuberkid10
 5.31 TheDubDubJr
 5.35 G2013
 5.44 E-Cuber
 5.58 YoAkshYo
 5.73 Lewis
 5.76 Shadowjockey
 5.79 leomannen
 5.89 MartinN13
 6.42 GarethBert11
 6.81 epride17
 7.06 Algy Cuber
 7.25 Dream Cubing
 7.39 Duncan Bannon
 7.55 whatshisbucket
 7.97 AidanNoogie
 7.98 ExultantCarn
 8.11 Corner Twist Cubing
 8.26 Kit Clement
 8.36 teboecubes
 8.75 sigalig
 8.75 obelisk477
 9.12 Moonwink Cuber
 9.25 typeman5
 9.25 Hattori
 10.83 Sue Doenim
 10.98 a3533
 11.44 speedcuber71
 12.37 Undefined7
 12.64 Jacck
 12.75 feliks winnner
 12.92 Moreno van Rooijen
 13.63 Bubbagrub
 14.83 WillyTheWizard
 15.18 Danielle2308
 15.22 PyraMaster
 15.47 Mike Hughey
 25.80 keebruce
 26.18 Sandro Pastor
*Megaminx*(27)

 54.03 Isaac Lai
 54.99 Cuber952
 58.47 thecubingwizard
 1:02.12 cuberkid10
 1:07.57 DGCubes
 1:08.46 Dream Cubing
 1:09.35 Carterk
 1:16.79 Killernerd24
 1:17.38 DhruvA
 1:19.66 TheDubDubJr
 1:25.89 the super cuber
 1:27.83 Shadowjockey
 1:35.89 leomannen
 1:40.45 Kit Clement
 1:50.13 G2013
 2:00.34 AidanNoogie
 2:08.99 sigalig
 2:09.03 Bogdan
 2:09.92 Keroma12
 2:11.17 Lewis
 2:20.01 T1_M0
 2:49.73 Sue Doenim
 2:57.97 CornerCutter
 3:16.07 Mike Hughey
 3:54.17 Jacck
 4:10.04 PyraMaster
 DNF Algy Cuber
*Square-1*(38)

 10.76 Carterk
 11.65 thecubingwizard
 12.48 Isaac Lai
 12.83 speedcuber71
 13.13 Shadowjockey
 15.10 cuberkid10
 15.53 the super cuber
 16.20 Cuber952
 17.46 sigalig
 18.27 DGCubes
 18.51 ichcubegern
 18.81 TheDubDubJr
 21.24 Dream Cubing
 22.29 Competition Cuber
 23.90 asacuber
 24.26 leomannen
 26.50 DhruvA
 30.83 Corner Twist Cubing
 31.96 Keroma12
 32.41 Kit Clement
 32.83 Algy Cuber
 33.30 E-Cuber
 35.49 big_moe5
 35.96 MartinN13
 36.45 AidanNoogie
 41.94 Bogdan
 42.47 Lewis
 43.25 G2013
 43.32 Mike Hughey
 46.46 Bubbagrub
 49.48 teboecubes
 50.95 CornerCutter
 52.26 JoshuaStacker
 58.28 PyraMaster
 59.43 feliks winnner
 1:04.18 RyuKagamine
 1:08.13 Jacck
 1:09.24 Mikael weiss
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(26)

22 Killernerd24
24 TheDubDubJr
25 Attila
26 okayama
27 thecubingwizard
27 Kit Clement
30 T1_M0
30 theos
30 DGCubes
31 keebruce
31 Bogdan
31 Mike Hughey
32 Carterk
32 Isaac Lai
33 G2013
33 Bubbagrub
36 sigalig
42 Algy Cuber
44 teboecubes
45 epride17
47 CornerCutter
61 PyraMaster
68 Mikael weiss
DNF  Jacck
DNF  speedcuber71
DNF  Sue Doenim

*Contest results*

753 Carterk
747 TheDubDubJr
737 thecubingwizard
728 the super cuber
650 Isaac Lai
632 DGCubes
620 G2013
617 sigalig
558 cuberkid10
527 Shadowjockey
511 Kit Clement
498 DhruvA
488 Cuber952
470 speedcuber71
470 asacuber
470 Dream Cubing
460 Killernerd24
448 Mollerz
410 Mike Hughey
394 AidanNoogie
373 Bogdan
368 Competition Cuber
352 leomannen
349 PeterH2N
337 CubicOreo
326 CornerCutter
292 T1_M0
279 ichcubegern
273 Keroma12
273 Algy Cuber
257 typeman5
253 epride17
250 ExultantCarn
249 obelisk477
248 Jacck
243 Corner Twist Cubing
240 Lewis
237 GarethBert11
232 turtwig
228 MatsBergsten
208 gavinz
206 Bubbagrub
175 E-Cuber
168 MartinN13
167 CBcuber86
166 ComputerGuy365
166 YoAkshYo
163 Moonwink Cuber
163 Hattori
162 Mikael weiss
153 Deri Nata Wijaya
153 PyraMaster
152 Ethan Horspool
150 h2f
145 big_moe5
143 Sue Doenim
141 feliks winnner
138 teboecubes
136 thegreynomad16
123 whatshisbucket
119 a3533
118 theos
117 applezfall
107 Agguzi
105 The Blockhead
100 Moreno van Rooijen
99 Metallic Silver
98 Duncan Bannon
92 muchacho
90 xyzzy
86 YY
75 WACWCA
73 ronaldm
68 WillyTheWizard
68 Mellis Ferton
66 JoshuaStacker
65 sqAree
61 Harkaran
59 Undefined7
57 10BLD
57 pinser2
49 One Wheel
47 kprox1994
46 keebruce
45 Ankush Agarwal
45 SirAD
43 Teemu
38 Omegacubing
38 Guillaume
38 Danielle2308
35 CubingRF
35 aberdeener
34 Attila
33 okayama
32 ican97
32 KylerWoods
31 Russell Bilinski
29 undick
27 Sandro Pastor
26 Aerospry
23 Swedish cuber
18 RyuKagamine
15 xander3
13 Ecuasamurai
9 FireCuber
8 Luke Messer
6 rz303
5 Zorrm


----------



## CubicOreo (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes! I podiumed in pyraminx!


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 7, 2017)

Did good in most events! 5th in Pyra!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 7, 2017)

... and finally the gift card lottery from the Cubicle, who will win $15??

We spin the wheel, 108 competitors...... turning, turning, slowing down
and stopping at 38!!

The lucky winner is *GarethBert11!!* Congratulations!


----------



## GarethBert11 (Nov 7, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> ... and finally the gift card lottery from the Cubicle, who will win $15??
> 
> We spin the wheel, 108 competitors...... turning, turning, slowing down
> and stopping at 38!!
> ...



Yay, at last! Thx Mats!


----------



## CarterK (Nov 7, 2017)

Wasn't expecting first lol.


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 8, 2017)

Clock podium.. Hmm, that's fun


----------

